# Spectrum Porter install question..



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey folks,

Has anyone tried to install battery/ RC in a 1:20.3 spectrum porter yet? 

I'm off to a poor start...I can't get in! How does one separate the chassis from the boiler? 



So far, I've removed the medium sized screw between the cylinders and the 4 screws beneath the side tanks. Only the front half has come lose. 


Thanks for any help! 

Jeff


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Never mind...I'm in! 
Here's how


----------

